# Army Medical College (AMC)



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

hey i jus wanna know few thngs abt army medical college (nust) ..firstly is there a seperate tst for d cadets gettng enrolled in d army? if yes den can one apply for both the nust and amc test? wen are they held?in d same month? amc cadets test is based on intelligence test or jus like nust it too comprises ov bio phy n chem? 2ndly from whr shud i prepare for amc? fsc books wud be enough? shud i memorize dem?? :S 3rdly goin to an academy/coaching centre for its preparation is beneficial? wich is d best institute for its prep? i heard of zawiya academy in islamabad but i dontot live thr so its kinda diffclt for me to go n stay thr..wt if i get thr mcqs matter...wud it be an eqvuilant to goin n taking regular classes from dat academy? thirdly if sumone cud guide how to like study...:S if i go through the books again n again n practice d mcqs ..will it be enough? wat mcq books shud i get? i hv got dis doggerx book and caravanx indivisual bookx...do i need to get more? are thr past papers avlbl???....looking forward for guidance..


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

samm said:


> hey i jus wanna know few thngs abt army medical college (nust) ..firstly is there a seperate tst for d cadets gettng enrolled in d army? if yes den can one apply for both the nust and amc test? wen are they held?in d same month? amc cadets test is based on intelligence test or jus like nust it too comprises ov bio phy n chem? 2ndly from whr shud i prepare for amc? fsc books wud be enough? shud i memorize dem?? :S 3rdly goin to an academy/coaching centre for its preparation is beneficial? wich is d best institute for its prep? i heard of zawiya academy in islamabad but i dontot live thr so its kinda diffclt for me to go n stay thr..wt if i get thr mcqs matter...wud it be an eqvuilant to goin n taking regular classes from dat academy? thirdly if sumone cud guide how to like study...:S if i go through the books again n again n practice d mcqs ..will it be enough? wat mcq books shud i get? i hv got dis doggerx book and caravanx indivisual bookx...do i need to get more? are thr past papers avlbl???....looking forward for guidance..


First read forum rules.You are violating many of them#angry


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

umm using the short forms? Sorry:s


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

samm said:


> hey i jus wanna know few thngs abt army medical college (nust) ..firstly is there a seperate tst for d cadets gettng enrolled in d army? if yes den can one apply for both the nust and amc test? wen are they held?in d same month? amc cadets test is based on intelligence test or jus like nust it too comprises ov bio phy n chem? 2ndly from whr shud i prepare for amc? fsc books wud be enough? shud i memorize dem?? :S 3rdly goin to an academy/coaching centre for its preparation is beneficial? wich is d best institute for its prep? i heard of zawiya academy in islamabad but i dontot live thr so its kinda diffclt for me to go n stay thr..wt if i get thr mcqs matter...wud it be an eqvuilant to goin n taking regular classes from dat academy? thirdly if sumone cud guide how to like study...:S if i go through the books again n again n practice d mcqs ..will it be enough? wat mcq books shud i get? i hv got dis doggerx book and caravanx indivisual bookx...do i need to get more? are thr past papers avlbl???....looking forward for guidance..


I will answer only your few querries#happy
1.Two test are held for AMC. The test for army enrollement is held immediately after FSc exams and Nust test is taken later usually after a month.
2.Yes,you can apply to both.
3.The test of AMC is from Fsc science subjects.The AMC test comes from dogger MCAT.


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

thanku so much..! The basic difference between these two tests is just that one gets u enrolled in the army and the other one offers u to study as a civilian? I mean the nust test too comes from the doggar books and fsc?


----------



## huria ikram (Feb 13, 2011)

*entry test*

yes you can apply both for amc as well as for nust. nust test will held in mid of july while amc test commence in the firt week of june.#yes


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

samm said:


> I mean the nust test too comes from the doggar books and fsc?


yeah!#yes 
you can also buy ILMI BOOK for practicing more mcqs.It is als0 good.:happy:


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

thank u all.. one more confusion... Who are the paying cadets? There are three categories..one is the nust cadets applyng through nust , 2nd people getting enrolled in the army and third the payng cadets...now is there a seperate test for the paying cadets aswell?:s


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

samm said:


> thank u all.. one more confusion... Who are the paying cadets? There are three categories..one is the nust cadets applyng through nust , 2nd people getting enrolled in the army and third the payng cadets...now is there a seperate test for the paying cadets aswell?:s


paying cadets are wards of army personels they have special seats 30 i guess.You can give only one test for that there is no seperate test for PC.


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

ohh so i cant apply as a pc then.. I will be applying as a nust cadet and army cadet... thanks alot for the help  .. the fsc books would be enogh for these tests..ryt? Along with mcq books.. Trying to do SAT or A level would be like messing up everything na:s


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

Come to AMC at your own risk. You've been warned. And if you happen to see a hot-senior walking towards you, to do some ragging chances are it's me. #cool


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

And then if you get a warning letter from any of the teacher ,remember it would be because of me lol.. Ragging is not allowed as far as i know.. Well thats surely not a problem for me.. you are studying there as a nust cadet or an army military? Can u please guide me how to apply as an army cadet??


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

samm said:


> And then if you get a warning letter from any of the teacher ,remember it would be because of me lol.. Ragging is not allowed as far as i know.. Well thats surely not a problem for me.. you are studying there as a nust cadet or an army military? Can u please guide me how to apply as an army cadet??


I'm a NUST cadet, and trust me when I tell you it's not only allowed, it's 'encouraged'. Because it builds a junior-senior 'bond' (According to one of our teachers). But it's all fun  Anyways NUST cadets apply through the entrance exam. PC's and ASC's (the children of retired army personnel) also give the NUST entrance exam but if they don't get accepted on the NUST seat then they are technically given a second opportunity since they might get accepted on those seats. Still though you need to have a good position in the entrance exam to be considered for the PC or ASC category. And neither of these people are required to join the army afterwards. It's mandatory for MC's (military cadets) to join the army after they finish MBBS and they give a completely separate exam (not NUST entrance exam) and are evaluated separately. You can apply for that on the army website, I think it's like army.gov.pk or something. Just google it. Good luck.


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

ohh yeah its surely fun bt den a good senior should have a good prey..lol i mean a good junior for the ragging..so you better wish that u find me there ohh i got it..thanku soo much.. I cant apply for the Pc bt can apply as an army cadet... N which year are you? I am asking this because i was thinking if u can tell me that the nust test is based on which board??


----------



## header27 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hahahahaha saadfaiz is not the best person to receive advice on the 'ragging' business from. If you secure admission, will you be an inliver or an outliver?


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

lol..and why is that so? inshAllah inshAllah.. i will be an inliver..hostilite...!!


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

Death to you header27.


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

lol.. You both belong to the same class?
Well i just i wanted to know the date for the registration for the army cadets.. I went through that site.. Joinarmy.pk.. But nothing related to the registration date was mentioned there.. Nust registration would be starting from march's 2 or 3rd week so amc registration would be bfore that? As the test is held before the nust one..


----------



## arhama (Mar 12, 2011)

hmmm are ilmi books good havenot bought them yet now i will ...............


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone knows when will be this test(AMC entry test)? date of registration and date of test???if announced!#confused


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

I visited AS & RC (army selection & recruitment center) lhr.

they said admissions will b starting in march, most probably in last week.

moreover test will b conducted in April.


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

Is there online registration like nust???


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah; their will b online option.


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

anas91 said:


> Yeah; their will b online option.


Okay thanks! #happy


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

hey ive just read on the nust website that the test for MBBS is on 16th july, this is talking about AMC right, b/c earlier in the thread someone posted test for AMC is earlier than for NUST.


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

U didn't gt the point; 



for AMC, 'medical entrance test' through NUST will be on 16 July, and for those applying directly to AMC (as army doctors), admssion process will b conducted separately.


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

oh ok thnx


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey,somebody told me that the AMC seats for girls are excluded???#shocked is that true??#dull 
and also tell me the correct site of AMC from where i can get more information,are the forms available??#confused


----------



## arhama (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah and in newspaper add it was also just for boys dis is not fair last year 5 seats are for girls dis year they are also excluded whats dis


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

what is this???#angry 
but we have to admit this that seats for girls are excluded!#sad #sad 

^anyway thanks for replying!#roll


----------



## arhama (Mar 12, 2011)

its k m also very upset ................


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

arhama said:


> its k m also very upset ................


Don't worry there is nust test also!!#yes 
Best of luck!!#happy 
:happy:

how is your preparation going for nust??#happy


----------



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi there, I just wanted to get some clarification; what is the difference between the Army Medical College and NUST, when you go on NUST's website they forward you to AMC?
Also, are all the people applying to AMC planning to join the army, is it not possible just to do your dgree and training and then develop your career as you want? 
Thank you!


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

I think you can develop it later on but you have to work for the army for some period I think for 3-4 years and they let you specialize as well in those in Pakistan.


----------



## maryyam (Mar 1, 2011)

hay every one.a thread of mine was deleted and since this website is extremely difficult to use i cat even seem to find how to create a new thread,can some one tell me how i can delete my account from this site?


----------



## maryyam (Mar 1, 2011)

and why exactly are there so many rules?where can i read those.?


----------



## header27 (Sep 9, 2009)

@Hopefulmedic:
Those planning to join the army are categorized as Medical Cadets while those on the 'civilian' seat per se are NUST Cadets/NUST Foreign Cadets. If you get in through the NUST entrance exam then you have no bond with the army. You can complete your MBBS and do whatever you want post MBBS.
Hope this helped!


----------

